# RPDND - 5e Dungeons and Dragons Minecraft Roleplay Server



## Kyazi (Feb 16, 2022)

*RPDND | 5th Edition D&D | 1.16.5 Java Minecraft*
​Every day and every hour the story changes and grows. RPDND hosts several Dungeon Masters, New and Experienced, along with a solid roleplay community. Find out what your characters would do if they were not in a dungeon or fighting bad guys. RPDND expands on the Dungeons and Dragons roleplay by adding the day to day tasks: Farming, Selling, Arguing at your neighbor who plays bardic music too loud, etc.

RPDND is a 24/7 DND Roleplay experience using Minecraft as the gameboard. Minecraft is one of the best places to host Dungeons & Dragons events. Each block in Minecraft is a square similar to a Roll20 or Dungeons & Dragons playing board. While Dungeons & Dragons have figurines and intricate setups to pull you into the scene at RPDND we build the scenes allowing you to explore the map non-stop and find new things every time. Step back from the board and come see your surroundings from the point of view of your character.

We offer over 40 playable races (all from approved Source Material), Access to our DnDBeyond Accounts (for character creation), and a large community of players willing to help any new player get integrated into our unique playstyle! If roleplay is important to you then this would be a great place to be.

*Important Details:*
Owner has over 12 years experience running a Roleplay D&D server in Minecraft.
Using that experience I have made decisions that will improve the health of the community.
Several experienced members of the community as Dungeon Masters.
Helpful Game Masters (mods) and a community that is growing day by day.
*We do have an age requirement: 16+ years old.*

2:1 Time Scale
_(Meaning 2 IC days per 1 IRL day or 2 IC Years per 1 IRL year)_
Players Begin at: Level 3
Over 40 Races to choose from
Numerous Classes/Subclasses
Over 12 Source Books Approved (as well as latest Fizban's)
Hold your items in game (crafted or loot)
1:1 dnd economy
Allowed Alternate Characters (requires a second mc account)
Two Character Paths: Civilian (Non-Combatant) or Adventurer (Combatant)
Daily EXP so you will never fall behind!
Random and Scheduled Events at any time of the day!
15k x 15k Map (releasing in parts)

Previous Land:
*Aldsea *
_(Burned down by a Primordial Summoned by Crazed Fire Cult)_

Current Island:
*RUVAL : The Land of the Dead*



​A Playground For Your Mind​
1. 24/7 Roleplay with scattered Dungeons & Dragons events
2. Take part in Multi-Dungeon Master ran world events (Simultaneous 6 man events happening in the same event)
3. Player ran towns, villages, and cities
4. Wander on a 3D map take a look from the POV of your character
5. Play who and how you want. Be a Hero or Be a Villain
6. Two roleplay styles (be a Combatant/Adventurer or a Non-Combatant/Civilian)
7. Custom & DND accurate Lore-texted loot & items (Hold your items in-game!)
8. Explore other areas as the story progresses (Fey Wild, Waterdeep, etc)
9. Play a character you can level up and fight with monsters or use our default Commoner Character sheet and never take part in events.
10. Play as 1 Adventurer/1 Civilian, 2 Civilians, or 2 Adventurers! [Second MC Account is Required]
11. Meet community members and volunteers who make this place amazing and become part of this culture and friendship.

There's more I could say but I think its better if you experience the true RPDND for yourself!

*Discord:* RPDND Discord
*Website:* RPDND
*Getting Started:* Get Started (Great For New Members)
*Info Directory:* Information Directory (Great Source of Material) (newly added pages some may be WIP)
*Log in and play:* We are a greylist server and allow new players to join roleplay (in RP skins using our approved races) but if you wish to join events you must submit a short application in our Application Zone on discord!


----------

